# Seeds more but none connected



## blueshift (Nov 13, 2009)

I am downloading a torrent that has atleast 35000 seeds and 136000 peers... but I do not get any connection from the seeds. 57 peers are connected...so the download speed is too slow.
Previously I didnt have any problem downloading.
Why no seeds are connected? I use uTorrent on Win XP SP3 machine. I have tata broadband connection.
Please help


----------



## CA50 (Nov 13, 2009)

what speed are you getting??
I have 40-45 seed conectted out of 269 but dwnld speed is <3.0 kbps. I am on Aircel GPRS


----------



## blueshift (Nov 13, 2009)

Now 11 seeds are connected but no good download from them. All the downloads are from the 41 connected peers. See the image.
*i38.tinypic.com/35avq55.jpg

Is this because the piratebay tracker is offline here?
This is the tracker status.
*i33.tinypic.com/azf8fo.jpg


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I usually get above 150KBps speed for good torrents.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2009)

Monova and mininova are expiriencing some issues. Search for the same torrent on torrentz, then add all the trackers. Right click on the torrent file, and add in uTorrent, the trackers get added. Which trackers are you using? Jamendo should work, used them extensively a couple of days ago. Also make sure that you are using a random port at startup, this is in uTorrent settings.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 13, 2009)

blueshift said:


> I usually get above 150KBps speed for good torrents.



what plan are u using?

What is the maximum speed of torrent dwnld


----------

